# Czech views



## George Wallace (6 Apr 2015)

From another site (actually a gaming site) this post:



> Monday, 6 April 2015
> 
> Lessons learned from the conflict in Ukraine for the Czech Army
> Author: Army General Jiří Šedivý (retired), former chief of staff of the Army of the Czech Republic
> ...



So, recent events are persuading former Warsaw Pack nations to dispense with their Soviet pattern vehicles and equipment.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Apr 2015)

Hopefully the US is as free with Abrams to the Czech's as they were to the Iraqi's


----------

